# BORLA



## YAC (Oct 20, 2007)

I WAS WONDERING IF ANYBODY KNOWS ANYTHING ABOUT THE BORLA EXHAUST FOR THE ALTIMA SE-R.I WAS LOOKING AT IT AND A FEW OTHERS BUT IT COSTS SO MUCH MORE THAN THE OTHER ONES($1300).IS THERE A REASON FOR THAT OR IS IT JUST THE BRAND NAME THAT COSTS SO MUCH.IF ANYBODY HAS ONE OR KNOWS ABOUT IT SOME INFO WOULD BE GREAT THANX.


----------



## RedSledSER (Oct 23, 2007)

Check your cap lock to make sure it's off.


----------



## Juiced SE-R (Jun 5, 2008)

It is the brand name thats all. But its all personal prefrence. I have the mossy with the Cattman Y-Pipe and I love the way my car sounds.


----------

